
Technology firms may struggle to disrupt the food business - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/business-and-finance/21710766-zume-tries-reinvent-americas-34bn-pizza-business-one-robot-time-technology-firms-may?fsrc=scn%2Ffb%2Fte%2Fbl%2Fed%2Fpieintheskytechnologyfirmsmaystruggletodisruptthefoodbusiness
======
sharemywin
Not sure I understand. I can Prep(sauce and cheese) a days worth of pizza in
an hour at most. approximately, $10 a day worth of labor with payroll taxes.
Seems like those machines only pay off in 54 years.

